# Arabic makeup color suggestions



## leena (Aug 25, 2008)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ah3/tut1-0.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ah3/tut1-2.jpg







Products used:

NYX Ore e/s
MUFE #81
MUFE #92
MUFE #52 (as a blush)
Pout gloss

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ah3/tut2-0.jpg







Products used:

MUFE #126
MUFE #127
MUFE #301
MUFE black kohl
















Products used:

MAC paint pot in painterly
Bare Minerals glimpse in kudos
MAC black tied
MAC Folie
MAC Vanilla
MUFE black kohl

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ah3/tut6-1.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ah3/tut6-3.jpg






Products used:

NYX Black 01
MUFE #92
MUFE #52
MUFE #07
Pupa eye pencil #7
MUFE # 134 (as a blush)
NYX thalia l/s
















Products used:

MUFE #81
MUFE #165
MUFE #2
NYX copper blush
YSL l/s #2
















Products used:

MUFE pure pigment #20
MUFE #92
NYX black
MUFE #2
MUFE #07
MUFE #92
MUFE sculpting blush #2
NYX mega shine lipgloss in gold pink

hope you like it


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Arabic makeup mini tutorials..*

I love the third look!


----------



## makemeupbabii (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Arabic makeup mini tutorials..*

how is this a tutorial?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Arabic makeup mini tutorials..*

awesome...makes me wanna try MUFE & some NYX lippes...thanks!


----------



## Hessah (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Arabic makeup mini tutorials..*

Since this is taken from my blog I would like to say this:

These are NOT tutorials, I didn't do any of these looks. They've been done be professional makeup artist. These products will  NOT give you the exact same results, but something pretty close.


----------



## Nuna2009 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Hessah ur blog is really WONDERFUL !!! I Love it and I sent it to my sis to Check it out >>> Thanx sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) Hope u all the best >> By the way , I love ur Country Hessah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 26, 2008)

i love arabic make up, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for this post, arabic/middle eastern make up is stunning


----------



## Hessah (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuna2009* 

 
_*Hessah ur blog is really WONDERFUL !!! I Love it and I sent it to my sis to Check it out >>> Thanx sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) Hope u all the best >> By the way , I love ur Country Hessah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
شكراً جزيلاً 

Thanks


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Sep 9, 2008)

7ilweh kteer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still think arab style make up is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## valabdalnabi (Sep 24, 2008)

arabic make up is da bomb...


----------



## Macprincess17 (Oct 13, 2008)

so pretty my fav is the 1st one


----------

